# Shame, shame on me



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought an animal on impulse:bash:
This evening I went to a bi-weekly bird auction to see if I could get a couple more zebra finches for the mixed aviary. I only have 2 and they do so much better in a little flock which flit about yelling "teehee tee heehee teeheehee" like a load of naughty schoolboys up to mischief.
Anyway, the zebbies were right at the end so I had to sit through the whole thing. I should have sat on my hands I know I should.
First, up came a little baby guinea pig boy. He was all ginger and nobody wanted him so I stuck my hand up and he was mine for a quid. Well I do have a female named 'Glory' and she lives alone so he's a nice surprise for her. I have named him 'Prince Harry' as there is a definate resemblance.

At this point, I was getting a bit nervous as the zebra finches were still several lots away. I turned around to see how many lots away they were and just at that moment, a large carboard box was pushed along the tables toward the auctioneer. As it came level with me, out of the top of the box, a rabbit stuck it's head, looked me straight in the face...and winked at meoo:.
Well, I was astounded.
I watched the box go further and further toward the auctioneer. I should have got up and gone to the loo, or stood outside to wait, I know I should.
The auctioneer opened the bidding at a quid and before I knew what was happening, my arm shot up in the air. I tried to stop it but the rabbit popped it's head up again and smiled this time, and...using mind control.....made my arm shoot up again and again until, at last, bidding stopped at £5, and I was the new owner of a rabbit. Now, I didn't want a rabbit. I don't need a rabbit. I needed the fiver, to buy the zebra finches with.
On the way home in the car, the rabbit started arguing with me. I said that it would be happy in the goatshed as it was warm and dry, there was plenty of good food about and a nice place to hide out underneath the goat raised beds.
However, the rabbit insisted that it was to be a house rabbit. It said that it wasn't just any old rabbit, that it was a very superior sort of rabbit. No amount of arguing and persuasion would get it to agree to live outside. By sheer intellectual debate the rabbit ended up getting me to agree that it could be a house rabbit.:devil:
So, not only have I not got the five quid I needed, but I have a rabbit which I don't need. Not only that, I have to figure out some secure accommodation for it to be shut in if I am out of the house.
I have a little idea in mind and if it comes off, I shall post photos. This superior type of rabbit, will of course need superior type accommodation.
Anyway, since it was 9.30pm when I got home, I have left it loose in the back of the car. It has hay, a couple of marrows, some loose carrots and water in Ursa's non spill bowl in the car so it should be fine until tomorrow morning.
I shall take some photos tomorrow and will be requesting name suggestions.
Sheesh, I'm not flipping safe to be let out on my own. Especially not to flipping livestock sales.:blush:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I know several women who would have done the same thing, and one of 'em's me! :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol2: I can't wait to see pictures of Mr. Big (well he seemed to have a superiority complex as well for those familiar with sex & the city :razz


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe made me lol! i want to see pics of this amazing craeture!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

im sure if i were to go to one i would end up spending more than a fiver of "silly money" is what craig would call it.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Richard takes all my money away when it comes auction time as I always get tempted. cant wait to see pics of the gorgeous rabbit


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the very reasons I avoid going to the animal auctions... I just feel so bad for them all and want to "rescue" every last one of the critters there!!!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

you could use a dog cage can get pretty big ones! a guinea pig for a quid?! you wouldnt have got it if i were there!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh lord I didn't even know there was such a thing as animal auctions. I would not be safe loose at one!!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Naughty naughty naughty. Tut tut tut.
:lol2:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

lol darn that bunny! whats that website pm it 2 me? 




<-----------------clicky ;0


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol2: God I am just the same!

Once at Clithroe I had gone to buy a couple of laying hens and ended up coming home with 4 hens, a polish cockeral and the cutest Netherland Dwarf REW I had seen in a long time (she has her first BRC rabbit show tomorrow lol)

Hubby really hates me going but having said that, last time he came he was fighting himself not to bid on zebra finches lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I hate Clitheroe market, to many poor animals needing a home how could anyone resist. well done Fewnwoman for helping out 2 needy souls. Cant wait to see pics of Sir Bunny


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Right then. Temprarily, the rabbit is in one of my dog cages until I get the other accommodation sorted out.
Here it is. I discovered that it is a 'she' BTW.
She is as beautiful this morning as she was last night and just as calm and affectionate. I'm not messing with her but allowing her to rest after yesterday which must have been stressful and perhaps traumatic for her. She can be safe and just suss this whole place out with it's different smells and noises.

















She has a soft silky coat and is very streamlined. She is a dark, very dark chocolate brown and tan. I have a feeling that she is some sort of pure breed. She is certainly perfectly comfortable being handled and her nails appear to have been kept trimmed so my gut instinct is that she is purebred and perhaps has been shown (no ring on her leg though) and that because of damage to her ears which look like she has been bitten or scratched (perhaps by another rabbit) she is no longer good enough to show?
If anyone out there is 'into' rabbits, I would value some input. I know how to care for them but don't know the first thing about the finer points and all the breeds having only ever kept rex rabbits and netherland dwarfs before int he past, oh and New Zealand rabbits a long long time ago. I dislike these auctions but with the new animal welfare laws they are a whole lot better than they used to be. Mostly they are places for breeders to sell this years hatched birds and buy in new breeding stock. You can also get small livestock like rabbits and guinea pigs. There were lots of guinea pigs there, the singles being boars, but also a couple of interesting pairs including one which had a little rex boar and normal female and another lot which consisted of one sole mismarked lilac satin boar. I used to breed and show guinea pigs about 20 years ago and have a real soft spot for them. (mind you I have a flipping soft spot for all animals):whistling2::blush:
There were also some pretty poor quality chickens there, mainly crossbreeds and boxes with 4 bantams in, 2 of which were cockerels and all of which had myco' and which were unsold after I put the word around that they were sick. Probably cheesed off the seller but they shouldn't be putting sick birds in a sale.
Still I got 'Prince Harry', whom 'Glory' is very happy with, and I got my 4 zebra finches and I got just about the most gorgous rabbit I have ever seen in my life with an IQ to rival that of Carol Vordermann.
I need some suggestions for superior sort of names please. Nothing to do with chocolate though as I can't abide the nasty stuff <gag>.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> :lol2: God I am just the same!
> 
> Once at Clithroe I had gone to buy a couple of laying hens and ended up coming home with 4 hens, a polish cockeral and the cutest Netherland Dwarf REW I had seen in a long time (she has her first BRC rabbit show tomorrow lol)
> 
> Hubby really hates me going but having said that, last time he came he was fighting himself not to bid on zebra finches lol


 Oh I'm glad I'm not the only one :lol2:
I don't go very often. I only go if I am on the lookout for something, hence the Zebbies. Why pay £6 each in a pet shop when I can get them for £1.75 each at the auction and I just adore them, always have.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

She's a lovely looking girl. Really pretty.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She looks like a Silver Fox but Black/tan instead. Come on people like Pimp tell us what breed she is. Very beautiful girl anyway. Is she vaccinated for Mixy and HVD or are you getting her done? You are lucky to find a sweet doe I have always found them very moody until spayed. Maybe rabbits just dont like me


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Every few months we go to Clitheroe and buy a few Guinea pig Boars for about £1 each. We then castrate them and bond them with a friend and find them wonderful homes through our sanctuary.We got told that people buy them to sacrifice for their religion along with cockerels:whip:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

id be just as bad how come iv never heard of a pet auction? i wanna go but i would get in trouble 
years ago i rescued 2 guinnie pigs but i am highly allergic to them and had to wear goggles a dust mask and gloves to play with them and clean them and that was after the allergy medication :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We have come back with all sorts from Clitheroe, as well. I heard a bunch of little shit head kids that were bidding on a bucket (yes a bucket) of baby rats that they were gonna let them loose in their ferret's pen. So, of course I started bidding. And they went home with me. They were all rehomed to loving homes. And chinchillas that were nearly completely bald or with a very tight and rusty breeding ring around their necks. *sigh*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

B:censor:s, what is a breeding ring??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's this collar thing they put on female chins to use a poly cage (where the male visits several females through a tube, but the females have to stay in their own cage). This one was so tight, her neck was red raw and there was an indent where the ring was... And the nut and bolt holding it closed was rusted in place. Took both me and my hubby quite a while to work it loose... With a pissed off chinchilla, as well.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats awful I didnt realise they did this to Chins:devil: Poor little girl thats awful


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I didn't realise people still did that with chins :bash: i cant go to selby auction without coming back with rex rabbits :blush::whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... It was horrible. I don't know how she was able to breathe, eat, etc with how tight it was. It had obviously been put on when she was young and never lossened at all. And she was the nicest "Mommy" chin, ever!!! I had two young chins (just separated from their mother) that she mothered from day one. Amazing chinchilla.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*hypocrite*

not long ago you had a go at me about people buying parrots on impulse , not that i did that . but still you had a go at me , rather hypocritical dont you think for you to go to a sale and do exactly the same , but then again its only a rabbit you got living in a dog cage as you made no preparation for keeping a rabbit before you left home. a case of double standards , you should be ashamed , very ashamed.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a lovely story. Some people can impulse buy animals - especially when they are experienced and prepared to put up with whatever the animal does, prepared to spend money when the animal needs it and accept the responsibility that goes with it. I really think that Fenwoman falls into that category.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*oh i see*

i see what you mean its ok for some to buy on impulse but not other equally capable folk like myself. mind you whan i bought my macaw i had a job getting him/her to fit into the budgie cage i had at home .but after lopping off her tail and clipping her wings she fit just fine.she struggled a bit on the tiny swing tho ..............................


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i see what you mean its ok for some to buy on impulse but not other equally capable folk like myself. mind you whan i bought my macaw i had a job getting him/her to fit into the budgie cage i had at home .but after lopping off her tail and clipping her wings she fit just fine.she struggled a bit on the tiny swing tho ..............................


Yep, it's ok for people who know what to expect and are prepared to put up with the worst. You may well fall into the category I've no idea. My post was not intended to have a go at you, just saying that some people *can *impulse buy an animal. I missed the thread you refer to though - sorry. 

I can also impulse buy animals if I want, based on the fact that I am old, experienced and take the responsibility seriously. I have never got rid of an animal in my life no matter what life has thrown at me. 

Good move with the macaw though - scissors are so useful aren't they, but what happened to the budgie? :lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*lol.*

exactly . you have no idea what i, capable of keeping , not getting at you here , because you havnt had a go at me but others have and they have no idea either about me or my set up coz i dont advertise the facts about myself on here .the budgie had died long before the macaw turned up i tried intergrating him into my fishtank but the piranah ate him he did a real good front crawl before the nabbed him tho. in case anyones wondering my macaw lives on rather than in (she goes in to sleep and play with her toys )a very large cage in our kitchen , she has full run of the house.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> exactly . you have no idea what i, capable of keeping , not getting at you here , because you havnt had a go at me but others have and they have no idea either about me or my set up coz i dont advertise the facts about myself on here .the budgie had died long before the macaw turned up i tried intergrating him into my fishtank but the piranah ate him he did a real good front crawl before the nabbed him tho. in case anyones wondering my macaw lives on rather than in (she goes in to sleep and play with her toys )a very large cage in our kitchen , she has full run of the house.


ok now i feel bad coz of you saying that everyone has a go at you without knowing your keeping abilities, but im pretty sure your not supposed to keep birds in the kitchen because the fumes off certain pots and pans (non stick i think) can kill them.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

surely if you `rescue` animals from these auctions you`re just encouraging more animals to be handled/treated badly?

( the bunny looks like a silver fox cross )


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is so true, Piggly... I sometimes really can't help myself, though.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

mg: beautiful rabbit :no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> She looks like a Silver Fox but Black/tan instead. Come on people like Pimp tell us what breed she is. Very beautiful girl anyway. Is she vaccinated for Mixy and HVD or are you getting her done? You are lucky to find a sweet doe I have always found them very moody until spayed. Maybe rabbits just dont like me


 No idea if she is vaccinated. I bought her at auction and they don't mention things like that. I'm not sure whether I will have her done yet to be honest. For a start, the fens are not really rabbit country, certainly in my area there are no rabbits at all, then I won't be letting her outside, so I figure the risk is practically nonexistant. I would assume that she would have to be in contact with wild rabbits or go where wild rabbits have been, in order to catch rabbit diseases?
I have never been a big fan of rabbits to be honest apart from my adorable docile rex rabbits which used to live loose on my land and lived long lives,. Even the pretty little netherland dwarfs were flighty, scratchy and bitey but theyw ere kept in the bottom of the aviaries to clear up spilled seed and not as cuddle pets.
This is the first house rabbit I have ever had and the moment she popped her head out of the box and looked me straight in the eye, I was lost.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*i wondered*

i wondered when some smart ass would pull me for keeping my parrot in the kitchen . well you are so correct ordinarily you arnt . BUT . guess what i DO NOT use non stick pans i KNOW they ARE DANGEROUS nor do a lot of cooking for that matter. unless of course she,ll be microwaved from across an eighteen foot room...........also the sink is never left full of water and the fridge has a very strong boxer proof dooralso the fish tank in the living room has a lid in case she fancies a dip with the neons and gouramis..sorry for being sarcastic but please credit me with some sense.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> not long ago you had a go at me about people buying parrots on impulse , not that i did that . but still you had a go at me , rather hypocritical dont you think for you to go to a sale and do exactly the same , but then again its only a rabbit you got living in a dog cage as you made no preparation for keeping a rabbit before you left home. a case of double standards , you should be ashamed , very ashamed.


 The thing is Denny that I have been posting here for a few months now and people on this forum are used to me prattling on about my animals. I think that even people who have issues with my posting style or who don't agree with me, will know that animals will always come first with me. Personally I don't quite see what you find so terrible about the large dog cage she is in for the next 2 days. What preparations would I have needed to make bearing in mid that I already have water bottles, hay, food, cage, bedding etc? You see, I keep rather a lot of animals and birds of all kinds. At the drop of a hat in an emergency, I would be able to accommodate just about any domestic pet that needed to be accommodated. I bought on a whim last night but with full knowledge of how to care for a rabbit, having kept them in the past, and with full knowledge that if I wanted a house pet, it would need spacious and secure inside accommodation.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> surely if you `rescue` animals from these auctions you`re just encouraging more animals to be handled/treated badly?
> 
> ( the bunny looks like a silver fox cross )


 I didn't rescue it. I never said I rescued it. I bought it because I fell in love with it. I went to buy a guinea pig companion for 'Glory' and some zebra finches. It was a proper purchase with money changing hands. None of the animals I bought were ill treated or sick. Apart from the poultry with mycoplasma, all the other birds , rabbits and guinea pigs in the sale looked to be fit, active and healthy and I didn't see any of them being treated badly.
The person who runs the auctions knows that I am gobby enough to speak out loudly if I did see something being treated badly.
Some of my animals and birds are pure rescues, and some of them I have bought. This lot were bought.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i think Fenwoman is very capable and knowledgeable and even though it was a impulse buy she made sure it had a large comfortable home you just trying to score points as you have a chip on your soilder


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*ooooooooer*

thats me told , i,m sooo pleased for you and the rabbit that you know how to look after one , youre still a hypocrite and your posting and replying style needs updating , this is the year 2008 and i know its becoming fashionable again to be disrespectfull but please do your self a favour learn some manners, get your facts before dissing a person and peeing them off people might like you a bit more and maybe you may not need to spend your whole life with the animals. you could join polite society.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i wondered when some smart ass would pull me for keeping my parrot in the kitchen . well you are so correct *ordinarily you arnt* . BUT . guess what i DO NOT use non stick pans i KNOW they ARE DANGEROUS nor do a lot of cooking for that matter. unless of course she,ll be microwaved from across an eighteen foot room...........also the sink is never left full of water and the fridge has a very strong boxer proof dooralso the fish tank in the living room has a lid in case she fancies a dip with the neons and gouramis..sorry for being sarcastic but please credit me with some sense.


glad you keep an eye on my posts, i wasnt having a go at you, i just thought i would point this out as how am i to know you dont cook? ive seen what the inhalation of these fumes can do to birds and i would hate for you to lose your macaw that way.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i wondered when some smart ass would pull me for keeping my parrot in the kitchen . well you are so correct ordinarily you arnt . BUT . guess what i DO NOT use non stick pans i KNOW they ARE DANGEROUS nor do a lot of cooking for that matter. unless of course she,ll be microwaved from across an eighteen foot room...........also the sink is never left full of water and the fridge has a very strong boxer proof dooralso the fish tank in the living room has a lid in case she fancies a dip with the neons and gouramis..sorry for being sarcastic but please credit me with some sense.


 Oh Denny stop being so angry and defensive with everyone. The problem is that you are a relative newcomer to the forum so people don't yet know enough about you and what you do or don't know. You aren't going to make many friends by jumping down everyone's necks whenever someone says something you think is aimed personally at you or suggests that you don't know your R's from your elbow. Calm down, take a chill pill be a mellow fellow.
The reason nobody jumped on me for buying a rabbit on impulse is because they know me well enough to know that it will get the best care with me and that I am equipped to care for it. Some people on this forum know me personally and have visited my home too and have met my animals.

So, what do you think of my new wabbit? Is she a stunner or what?


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> thats me told , i,m sooo pleased for you and the rabbit that you know how to look after one , youre still a hypocrite and your posting and replying style needs updating , this is the year 2008 and i know its becoming fashionable again to be disrespectfull but please do your self a favour learn some manners, get your facts before dissing a person and peeing them off people might like you a bit more and maybe you may not need to spend your whole life with the animals. you could join polite society.



cough*hypercrite*cough


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bendigo said:


> cough*hypercrite*cough


 You want a liddle bit of linctus bendigo? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*apology*

apology to bendigo it reads wrong it was ordinarily you arnt supposed to keep birds in the kitchen , not ordinarily you arnt right . sorry you read that the wrong way or i phrased it the wrong way . ive never read any of you posts till now..lol.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You want a liddle bit of linctus bendigo? :whistling2::lol2:


indeed i would fenwoman, btw i havent told you how cute your new bunny is, and although i havent seen the guinea pig i bet hes lovely as you cant beat a good ginger : victory:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

denny2 said:


> apology to bendigo it reads wrong it was ordinarily you arnt supposed to keep birds in the kitchen , not ordinarily you arnt right . sorry you read that the wrong way or i phrased it the wrong way . ive never read any of you posts till now..lol.



lol no worries : victory:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*beautifull*

the rabbit is beautifull , and guess what ide probably have done the same . at the mo i,m thinking of getting a flemish giant x french lop but thinking hard and long about it , i,m getting a babyleopard tortoise for my birthday next weekend , cant wait.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*

naughty fenwoman lol do they do auctions near me poor little animals i could sell my wabbit he is gorgeous


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

:lol2::lol2: Fenwoman your post really made me laugh lol. The bunny is gorgeous, no wonder you brought her home :flrt: I dont see the problem with the dog crate though. We've housed quite a few things in our crate until they were ready to go to their new houses.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i must confess i have been looking for auctions near me since reading this post *slaps own hand* bad rach, no! :lol:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont have a problem with anyone using a dog crate either but I do have a problem with people stuffing them into minute hutches like battery chickens.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont have a problem with anyone using a dog crate either but I do have a problem with people stuffing them into minute hutches like battery chickens.


 Me too big time. The dog crate is one which I use for fosters or anything which needs to be confined ( I don't crate my dogs) and is big enough to fit a springer spaniel comfortably so one little wabbit has plenty of room. She hasn't told me her name yet so I can't call her anything but 'wabbit'.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I hope you put Lady or Mrs in front of that Fenwoman:lol2:


----------

